# WA and OR breeders



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This one is funny on OFA- the hip/elbow # belong to a bitch named Bella, but the reg # is not the same as the Isabella on OFA page for eye/heart. I can't imagine a scenario where that'd happen, but maybe someone else can. 
Sandy Houragan
Sunburst Goldens
Mill Creek, WA
this one has no litters listed, so I didn't look up all their dogs but if you will post who the litter is coming from, someone will!
Caroline McCormick
Oryan Golden Retrievers
Snohomish, WA
http://oryangoldensandpugs.com 

Same w/Brown's Golden Delights- and there are too many animals on the site to look them all up. Maybe someone knows them- they seem to be EGRC members.


The rest of the people on the list you provided are EGRC members, I know many of them, they are good folks (the ones I know, that is!)

edit: I just got to wondering about the list- found it on EGRC site- then I got to wondering about Sunset even being a member club member- it appears there are two Sunsets (and the one you are asking about- Ferris- DOES do their clearances) but I am hesitant to delete what I said about the other one- they should not be supported. But I did.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know if you are interested in field lines and I don't know if they are planning any breedings. 

Pedigree: HR StoneFlys White Wulff JH
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=286825

Looks like the website is under construction. 

Our Dogs

Maiya adores people and search and rescue. I'll be going for her wilderness SAR certification this summer. The only negative I can say is she's softer than I'm used to working with. Her sister is training for cadaver. 

Larry was great about sending picture and video updates of them with mom, on frozen duck, doing puppy agility, etc.


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

lestat1978 said:


> I don't know if you are interested in field lines and I don't know if they are planning any breedings.
> 
> Pedigree: HR StoneFlys White Wulff JH
> Pedigree: HRCH StoneFlys Blue Quill MH CGC
> ...


 I love field dogs. I don't have time to dig real deep right now, but I don't like the short lived dogs in this guy's pedigree.

Real Gold's Push the Button (4.5 years) full sibling - lymphoma
Real Gold With A Twist (5.5 years) full sibling - lymphoma
Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva *** OD (8 years) dam - lymphoma


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Maiya isn't out of Blue, so I never looked at his pedigree closely. Larry does do the certifications though and does work his dogs. Good luck in your search. It's tough.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at your previous dogs, you have had real field trial type dogs, do you want to stay with that type of Golden?


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

Selli-Belle said:


> Looking at your previous dogs, you have had real field trial type dogs, do you want to stay with that type of Golden?


I'm open to both types. Most of my dogs have been field types. I don't think I'll ever get another field bred Pointer. The one I had was CRAZY full of energy. His sire was NFC NAFC FC AFC Tian's River Dancer. I loved that dog, he was a character, but he was bred to run ALL. DAY. LONG. My late Lab and Golden were both field bred (but with AKC MH titled parents instead of field trial titles) as well, but with a manageable amount of energy. My current Pointer is from show lines, but he can still run all day. He just got his JH last spring. We live on 10 acres with a natural pond, so my dogs get a lot of exercise. I've never had a fat dog! 

Our next pup will also be replacing the Golden we recently lost as my 13 year old daughter's 4-H dog. 

So basically, I don't want a maniac, but a lot of energy is fine.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We seriously considered Sherry/Klassique. She seemed wonderful, all clearances, and a great puppy setup. She breeds her own dogs and whelps/raises litters for another gal whose job prevents her from doing it herself. Great website too with lots of info and articles. We went with a different litter but not because of anything negative on Sherry's part.


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

One of the breeders that emailed me back is breeding this dog:
Shyan Goldens~ Golden Retriever Breeder Oregon ~ Golden Retriever Puppies "Kash" Shyan 'N' Trilogy Can't Buy Me Love

to: Whiskey Creek Goldens - Alibi


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It doesn't appear that Alibi has her elbow clearance. It says they were done and are awaiting results on their site but I can't find it on OFA.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Alibi's elbow clearance is listed on OFA, but her name is different than what is on the website. Whiskey Creek is spelled out.

Since the eye and heart clearances aren't on OFA, you would want to see a copy of them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

ChristineR said:


> Show and obedience dogs very nice, mellow dogs, heavy thick coats
> Shyan Goldens
> Susan & Tim Maloch
> www.shyangoldens.com
> ...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are a few more.

SkyRiver Golden Retrievers - Field Bred Golden Retrievers and Training in Central Washington

meta name="google-site-verification" content="fCusRBzT36d48liDF9y1wPh

Also Zaniri is located in B.C. but I'm pretty sure that the first two litters on the page will be whelped in WA. You would have to check of coarse.
Zaniri may take a while to contact you back as they have a litter on the gound that is just about ready to go home. I expect they are very busy puppy testing and puppy owners coming to get pups. 
http://www.zaniri.com/PuppyPage.html


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Also HT and FT season is about to heat up here in the PNW so it maybe worth checking out the Goldens running and seeing what you like.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

www.retrievertraining.net also posts some very nice field breedings.


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll check them all out. 

I emailed Kiros, because they are in Olympia, too, but I didn't receive a response.

Here's the link to the Ali x Kash litter: 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=592994　​


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

ChristineR said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll check them all out.
> 
> I emailed Kiros, because they are in Olympia, too, but I didn't receive a response.
> 
> ...


Be a squeaky wheel. Breeders can be overwhelmed with emails and be busy doing stuff with their dogs. Also be thoughtful in how you write you first email. Some breeders won't even respond to "do you have a puppy, and how much" type of emails. I wrote up a bio and included it when contacting all breeders. If they had a puppy app I filled that out and added it to it, if they said a complete app is required before they will respond.


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

lhowemt said:


> Be a squeaky wheel. Breeders can be overwhelmed with emails and be busy doing stuff with their dogs. Also be thoughtful in how you write you first email. Some breeders won't even respond to "do you have a puppy, and how much" type of emails. I wrote up a bio and included it when contacting all breeders. If they had a puppy app I filled that out and added it to it, if they said a complete app is required before they will respond.


 
I've done that. I really wanted a puppy from a breeder in CA, because someone I trust told me that her dogs have a history of longevity and health. She has done more health clearances than any other breeder I've run across so far. She has a litter right now, but I sent a few emails, tried calling, a mutual acquaintance sent sort of an introductory message to both us, but no response. I've pretty much given up on getting a response. It's really frustrating.

I haven't sent out a lot of emails, because I'm being really picky about where I get our next pup, but I included a lot of info about me and my family, what we do with our dogs (4-H, hunt tests, etc), gave the name of my Pointer's breeder for a reference, offered to give other references like my vet, etc. 

I don't expect immediate responses, but 2-3 weeks seems like plenty of time, don't you think? I'm starting to think it would just be easier to get an English Setter pup.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes that is a long time and a lot of effort. I would say to move on. There are many good vreeders it just takes a lot of work to find them. Good luck!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just side note with email--my emails from yahoo weren't making it through to a breeder. I ended up reaching out to her via facebook & then used another email account to submit my info.


----------



## PNWmom (Oct 7, 2015)

I see this thread is a few months old - but I have to add I am in Washington State and I also am having a hard time getting breeders to respond to me - even with a well worded, informative email and/ or phone message.


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

It's very frustrating! I actually ended up getting an English Setter pup, because they don't have as many serious health issues as Goldens have. I just couldn't bring myself to buy a pup whose parents and grandparents died at the age of 8. I can't go through that again anytime soon. 

Maybe my next dog will be another GR. I am always looking for good breeders for future reference.


----------

